# (PA) FC/AFC Nubian V "Nubie"



## Mick Presco (Feb 14, 2010)

FC/AFC Nubian V "Nubie"(FC/AFC Dare to Dream x Lady Andrel's Cutting Edge SH)

2009 National Open Championship Qualifier & Contestant #66
2 Open Wins
2 Open Seconds
2 Amateur Wins
Fully Amateur Trained and Amateur Handled 
Hips-OFA Good LR-144850G31M-PI
Elbows-Normal LR-EL49955M108-VPI
Eyes-CERF Clear LR-56093/2010-97
EIC-Clear LR-EIC964/91M-VPI
CNM-Clear LR-CNM09-721-M-PVI
DNA/VGL-Black
Nubian is a very intense competitor, outstanding marker, wonderful family member and companion. He's all business in the field, loves to train and takes fantastic lines. He throws dirt on every mark and runs blinds with the same enthusiasm and drive. Nubie's an exciting dog to watch run and even 
more exciting to handle. He's definitely a "Cosmo" son.
[email protected][/email]H-724-586-9656 C-724-504-3547

****************
_Duplicate ad posted 5/15/11

_PA - FC/AFC Nubian V (son of Cosmo) at stud. EIC/CNM Clear, Hips/Elbows Good. Factored B/B. Frozen available.


----------

